# Which is worse serial cheating or emotional cheating?



## theworkwidow (Feb 24, 2016)

I've been lurking in some of the threads here since finding this site. There seem to be two basic types of cheating which line up pretty well with what I've seen in my own family. I'm curious to know which type people here think is the worst:

A) my H who has apparently been gambling and having meaningless sex with strangers in casinos I'm assuming just for the thrill of it since there can't be any emotion involved. Hasn't been involved in our family life for over a year now and lied about being at work when he was actually spending HOURS every week in Atlantic City.

B) my sister's ex who had an affair for 4 years and when she found out he was just gone. Moved in with the OW the very next day after my sister confronted him. Told my sister he'd never loved her and that he'd only married her because he wanted to get into her pants and she insisted on a wedding ring first. At the time he told her that he was crazy in love with OW but it would appear that wasn't the case because he's now moved on to yet another OW. 

So what would bother you more? The serial cheater having unemotional sex with multiple partners, or the cheater who truly believed they were in love with AP? Looking at it from my own POV vs what I know my sister felt, I think her ex was worse. She was angry but also very hurt when she found out about his affair. Quite honestly, I don't feel hurt at all - just furiously angry at the betrayal and totally disgusted by the immorality of his behavior. Which strikes me as odd because prior to the breakup of either marriage, I would have thought mine was better than hers. It seems like I should be sorry to lose him but honestly all I can think is the sooner he is out of my life the better. I certainly can't imagine ever letting him touch me again knowing he's been screwing prostitutes. Honestly I think I would be less upset if he had fallen in love with another woman at least that's an "excuse" for cheating even if it's not valid. Soliciting hookers or really any sex without an emotional bond is just plain inexcusable IMHO.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

To be clear, you're talking about a wayward engaging in a series of NSA PAs (one or more of which may have been ONS's) vs a single _EA/*PA*_?

TBH, either would prompt me to file for divorce.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Serial one night stand type cheaters strike me as having an addiction, of sorts. They are unhappy with themselves, and they seek risk, danger, instant gratification and an escape from what is troubling them. Whereas I might take an emotional affair more personally, even though both types of cheaters still make a CHOICE to cheat, just in different styles.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lets see....

Eat a pile of dog poop or a pile of cat crap.

I'm not eating at that restaurant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

The main difference I see is that the multiple encounters are more likely to result in an STD.

Otherwise, I don't see much difference; they're both terminal to the marriage.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Both too disturbing to think about.
Your husband is just a messed up, conscienceless addict. Her husband is a serial cheater that will never have a loving relationship.

Both of them are their own worst enemies. Good that they're on their way or already out of your lives.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weltschmerz (Feb 18, 2016)

Broken-hearts and failed marriages don't kill you.

STDs do.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*No matter how nicely that you may slice the pie, the one common denominator here is "betrayal!"

Isn't this bad enough on it's own merits?
*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Which is worse? Death by knife or gun? 

Answer - doesn't matter if you wanted to live. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theworkwidow (Feb 24, 2016)

I guess my main reason for asking is that my sister made a comment to me when I told her I found out he was cheating, that at least my H hadn't betrayed me emotionally by falling in love with someone else. I feel exactly the opposite - I could have accepted him falling in love with someone else easier than him debasing himself with hookers. Cheating is always wrong but at least you can make a case that love gives it "legitimacy". I suppose the hookers are just a part of his becoming an addict though. Alcohol, gambling, and porn sex. Never could have foreseen my sweet college professor of 20 years ago going down this particular path.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Lets see....
> 
> Eat a pile of dog poop or a pile of cat crap.
> 
> ...


The Coprocabana is a restaurant that caters for special tastes. 

And you are right. We definitely don't want to be eating there! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Serial cheating just means that it's something the person keeps doing over and over. The type of cheating - EA, PA, ONS, whatever - is kind of irrelevant to the serial cheater designation. That said, there are actually some cheaters who prefer to mix things up. My ex-husband, for example, had a number of one night stands. He also had a number of sexting-only relationships, several regular partners he met up with for casual sex (FWB, if you will), at least a couple long-term affairs, and a few EA's. 

Any type of infidelity sucks. Your sister seems to be engaging in a bit of competitive one-upsmanship regarding the level of betrayal and hurt. Is she typically very competitive? Or is she perhaps just the type of person who always has a bigger problem, a better story, a harder time, or more drama? In any case, I'm pretty sure that whatever kind of betrayal an individual is currently suffering from feels like the worst kind to them. Saying you had it so much worse than another suffering person is less than polite, but the sentiment is likely fairly common to human nature.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

There is no moral high ground here


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

theworkwidow said:


> So what would bother you more? The serial cheater having unemotional sex with multiple partners, or the cheater who truly believed they were in love with AP?


The former would worry me in terms of STDs, and the latter would hurt my heart. To me it would mean I were not enough for him.

Once I accepted that, I think I would just call it quits. He needs to be with someone he loves, someone who *is* enough for him.


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

This is like asking, would you rather be killed with a gun, or with a knife.

Assuming that one type of cheating is worse than another, is trying to make excuses for someone.


----------



## Bitteratwomen (Jun 21, 2014)

I personally see the two equally. Both are grounds for immediate termination of the relationship for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

Let's see...my H had multiple affairs (5 is the number he admitted to) via cheating websites. He spent thousands of dollars on the sites and the women, all while we were having $ problems. He told me about one affair, then lied for the next 6 years about all the others. He claims that they all ended about 10 years ago. I know they are over, but I'll never know the truth of it all...but I do know that one of the affair's happened while I was pregnant with his son. AND I found out two summers ago that I am HPV positive, luckily with the low risk kind. 

Me? I had a couple of EA's, the first very short term and tame, the second lasted close to three years and at one point included sexting. 

When H found out about the second EA, he said it was worse than what he did because my emotions were involved. I wanted to laugh in his face. 

No wonder I'm half crazy.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

theworkwidow said:


> So what would bother you more? The serial cheater having unemotional sex with multiple partners, or the cheater who truly believed they were in love with AP?


The result is the same so why should one bother me more than the other? Both are physical affairs with multiple encounters. Who cares if emotions were involved? Just because he doesn't love the hookers doesn't mean he loves you. If he loved you he wouldn't of cheated on you, period. To me, you were either betrayed by your spouse or you weren't. It's like death, I don't see this as a "gray area" issue. Does it REALLY make a difference what form it takes?


----------



## theworkwidow (Feb 24, 2016)

I guess it just really bothers me that he PAID for unemotional sex when I was waiting at home to give him loving intimacy. I guess now that I know what he was up to I should be glad we hadn't had sex in over a year...

I could maybe have forgiven him if he had come home and told me he was leaving me because he had fallen in love with someone else. But I just can't forgive drunken, unemotional sex with hookers. Especially when he knows very well how much I hate the very concept of prostitution. And gambling as well. Like he was out to do everything he knew I didn't approve of. Now there's a thought.

Aside: does anyone else find it interesting that the words hookers and prostitution aren't in the iPhone spell checker?


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

theworkwidow said:


> I guess it just really bothers me that he PAID for unemotional sex when I was waiting at home to give him loving intimacy. I guess now that I know what he was up to I should be glad we hadn't had sex in over a year...
> 
> I could maybe have forgiven him if he had come home and told me he was leaving me because he had fallen in love with someone else. But I just can't forgive drunken, unemotional sex with hookers. Especially when he knows very well how much I hate the very concept of prostitution. And gambling as well. Like he was out to do everything he knew I didn't approve of. Now there's a thought.
> 
> Aside: does anyone else find it interesting that the words hookers and prostitution aren't in the iPhone spell checker?


It's not the sex that he's paying for with hookers, it's the fact that they leave afterwards and don't talk to you. Now how much is that worth?


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

My FWW ran the gamut when we were separated/pending D. EAs, PAs, ONS, coworkers, etc. I believe she was never more serious about planing a future together (which bothered me the most) than when she was with OM1, the longterm (1.5yrs) younger EA coworker.

During the chaos of the dark years, I remember once meeting up with her for a court date after I had flown into town. She looked smoking hot in court and was flirting with me, and it had been months since I last saw her. So I hired her as my hooker later that night and got whatever I wanted....for $200. It was never brought up again!


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

In my experience as a BS, Emotion Affairs were the most difficult. The fog is strong, and the tugs on the heartstrings are hard to break. My fWW even started neglecting our your son, to go play house with the OM. Everything night, when I would read our son his bedtime story at 8:30 pm, he would repeatedly ask "where's Mom". She would come home around midnight or later, and I would have to be up by 5:30 am for work. 

For the many PA's (that she had while I was gone), she says she just wanted the feeling of a man's heartbeat while being intimate, and she didn't want to be alone with a high sex drive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

As a man I don't care if my wife has an emotional connection to her AP or not. My wife's body belongs to me and my body belongs to her. When she physically cheats, she is giving my property away to another man. That's theft, as well as betrayal. 


Yes, I ascribe to the Judeo Christian ethic on marital co-ownership. If anybody has a problem with it, go pound sand... I don't want to hear it.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MAJDEATH said:


> In my experience as a BS, Emotion Affairs were the most difficult. The fog is strong, and the tugs on the heartstrings are hard to break. My fWW even started neglecting our your son, to go play house with the OM. Everything night, when I would read our son his bedtime story at 8:30 pm, he would repeatedly ask "where's Mom". She would come home around midnight or later, and I would have to be up by 5:30 am for work.
> 
> For the many PA's (that she had while I was gone), she says she just wanted the feeling of a man's heartbeat while being intimate, and she didn't want to be alone with a high sex drive.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Rock, rope, river...


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

theworkwidow said:


> So what would bother you more? The serial cheater having unemotional sex with multiple partners, or the cheater who truly believed they were in love with AP?


Would you rather be shot or stabbed? Splitting hairs aren't we? 

The answer to both is the same. Those are both irreconcilable situations.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Cheating is cheating.
Each of your scenarios ended in the marriage failing and a ton of hurt.



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

citygirl4344 said:


> Cheating is cheating.




This is the stock TAM answer to everything but a large number of TAMers disagree.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

BetrayedDad said:


> Would you rather be shot or stabbed? Splitting hairs aren't we?
> 
> The answer to both is the same. Those are both irreconcilable situations.




Probably an ER surgeon would know the answer to this. They are not the same.

For starters, there are many different kinds of guns and bullets. 

And many different sizes and types of knifes, and whether the stabber twists the knife.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> As a man I don't care if my wife has an emotional connection to her AP or not. My wife's body belongs to me and my body belongs to her. When she physically cheats, she is giving my property away to another man. That's theft, as well as betrayal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't own my wife. I don't care if you don't want to hear it.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> This is the stock TAM answer to everything but a large number of TAMers disagree.


Multiple sexual partners are a disqualifier...

FOUR years of cheating is a disqualfier...

Both of those scenarios could only be committed by a remorseless narcissist and clearly someone who has zero respect or love for their partner. 

If they say otherwise they are lying because you provide something they need and they want to continue using you like a tool.

Some things are just automatic disqualifies for nonreconciliation. Include pregnancy, STDs, and cheating with a relative or bff to the list.


----------



## stillthinking (Jun 1, 2016)

As a dude, to me, sex with other guys is worse. I mean both suck, but I give the edge to actual sex over feelings.


----------



## Good Guy (Apr 26, 2016)

As a dude I disagree now even though before I would have agreed - an emotional disconnect is worse because the other person is cheating with mind body and soul whereas the other type is purely physical and an addiction. Both are horrible of course.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

BetrayedDad said:


> Multiple sexual partners are a disqualifier...
> 
> FOUR years of cheating is a disqualfier...
> 
> ...




Agree. 

But cheating with relative? Do you live in Arkansas?


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> This is the stock TAM answer to everything but a large number of TAMers disagree.




and that's great.
Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.
Personally I don't care if it was a physical affair or emotional. Fell in love (which most likely is lust) or what have you. It's a betrayal through and through and that's my opinion.



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Good Guy said:


> As a dude I disagree now even though before I would have agreed - an emotional disconnect is worse because the other person is cheating with mind body and soul whereas the other type is purely physical and an addiction. Both are horrible of course.




Emotional cheating is an addiction (and does not have to be body) to one person.


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

I honestly would not care if my wife was having an EA if I were sure that it wouldn't lead to a PA. That's the problem though; EA eventually lead to PA so they are both equally bad.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

citygirl4344 said:


> Cheating is cheating.





blueinbr said:


> This is the stock TAM answer to everything but a large number of TAMers disagree.


Stock answer or not, it's true, Cheating is cheating, cheating = cheating, 1 equals 1. Someone can disagree with a truth, but it's still truth.

Now, what is the reaction to cheating? Would someone stay with a spouse who had a ONS affair? Long term EA or PA? Multiple PA with multiple partners? Wild sex with rodeo clown midgets and a donkey?

Each person will have a different reaction, based on their relationship, moral compass and emotions. We can experience the same truth, but react differently. Which is okay. What's right for me, may not be the path someone else would take. 

Many on TAM would have divorced my XW after Dday1. I wasn't ready. My conviction was that marriage was forever, so I was going to stay and try to make it work. After years of gaslighting and near loss of my sanity, and another Dday I was done. But, I didn't go down without a fight, so when I did file, I did so with confidence that I was doing the right thing for me. 

There are some that may have even worked through Dday 2 and who knows, maybe a horse can change it's colors? My choice to divorce at that point are my own. Others may have bailed earlier, some may have stayed with it longer. It doesn't make my actions right or wrong. But her cheating was still cheating. Her sexting was cheating. Her EA with an old friend from high school was cheating. Her PA in our bedroom with her friend's husband was cheating. Her 2 year PA with her theatre f buddy was cheating. Cheating is cheating. 

The method of betrayal doesn't really matter. "Reconcile or split" all depends on the context of the person betrayed and the mindset of the wayward. In the end, the betrayed can only guess at the mindset of the wayward and then decide on if the risk is worth further effort.


----------



## Good Guy (Apr 26, 2016)

higgsb said:


> I honestly would not care if my wife was having an EA if I were sure that it wouldn't lead to a PA. That's the problem though; EA eventually lead to PA so they are both equally bad.


You think that - but IN MY EXPERIENCE if a woman has an EA it often means she cuts herself off from you in every way. She changes personality completely and turns from the loving considerate wife you married into someone else who resents your very presence. She changes into someone who will see you as being unable to do anything right whatsoever. Also she won't have sex with you, or lie there motionless - or pretend you are the other guy to make it bearable - when she does. The worst part is she makes you think there's something wrong with YOU and not her. I've seen my wife's diary where she documented all this stuff, and VERY DELIBERATELY did it all, and there are hundreds of examples like her on here.

It's not the same for men who can easily have 3 or 4 women "on the go" at the same time, or serially, even a PA, but still be the "perfect attentive husband" to their wives. I was having an EA myself that almost turned physical (I pulled back) and if I'm honest I kinda still have a "thing" for this woman, but it doesn't interfere with my relationship with my wife, nor do I hold it against her.

Having said all that, had her EA turned physical, I was gone. Thing is, the PA is going to happen sooner or later, if both parties are willing - luckily for me the OM was not willing.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Good Guy said:


> You think that - but IN MY EXPERIENCE if a woman has an EA it often means she cuts herself off from you in every way. *She changes personality completely and turns from the loving considerate wife you married into someone else who resents your very presence. She changes into someone who will see you as being unable to do anything right whatsoever. Also she won't have sex with you, or lie there motionless - or pretend you are the other guy to make it bearable - when she does. The worst part is she makes you think there's something wrong with YOU and not her.* I've seen my wife's diary where she documented all this stuff, and VERY DELIBERATELY did it all, and there are hundreds of examples like her on here.
> 
> It's not the same for men who can easily have 3 or 4 women "on the go" at the same time, or serially, even a PA, but still be the "perfect attentive husband" to their wives. I was having an EA myself that almost turned physical (I pulled back) and if I'm honest I kinda still have a "thing" for this woman, but it doesn't interfere with my relationship with my wife, nor do I hold it against her.
> 
> Having said all that, had her EA turned physical, I was gone. Thing is, the PA is going to happen sooner or later, if both parties are willing - luckily for me the OM was not willing.


Oh, trust me, cheating men often behave in ways very similar to what you describe in the bold above. The resentment and thinly veiled contempt, the "my spouse is an incompetent idiot" thing where you can't do anything right, the coming home all revved up for sex but not actually for you, the gas lighting so you spend months/years trying to figure out what you're doing wrong so you can fix yourself and stop making your spouse so unhappy - none of those are gender specific. They're all pretty much pulled directly from the cheater's handbook.

I think a lot of cheaters believe their affairs don't interfere with their marriages. It's part of rationalizing the affair - they are still a great spouse, they aren't hurting anyone, their spouse will never even know about it, so they really aren't doing anything wrong. That type of thinking basically amounts to "what she/he doesn't know won't hurt her/him". People with that perspective are often wrong on both counts - their affairs (or perhaps just the character defects that led them there) do effect their marriages, and what their spouse doesn't know is hurting them.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

theworkwidow said:


> So what would bother you more? The serial cheater having unemotional sex with multiple partners, or the cheater who truly believed they were in love with AP?


Perhaps just a touch more lipstick on that Pig please.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

To answer your question with a question... 

Which is worse:
1) Getting immediately divorced? 
or
2) Getting divorced immediately?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Posted in wrong thread.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

What about serial emotional affairs? Of which we have seen examples at TAM.

Are they worse? As bad? Or what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Hard to answer. Because a lot of times PA’s will involve emotion. Although, there are the PA’s that are strictly sex. 

Personally, I think EA is worse than PA – IF you are talking about a one time or very short lived PA based purely on sexual attraction and being a dumba$$ that gets caught up in the moment and you think with your genitalia rather than your brain. A large part of me knows that as human beings we cannot control who we are attracted to and those pesky sex organs can do crazy things to your mind. Still not excusable, but in my opinion – a tad more forgivable.

An EA takes time and consistent contact to build and cultivate a connection. You’re talking weeks, months, years building the emotional connection. A PA that’s just sex can be over in 10 minutes and possibly never really thought of again. Even if an EA never turns physical, to me that can be more painful than a SHORT PA. Once ended, those feelings are going to last for quite some time. The EA partner will possibly always be viewed as someone that you loved.

The WORST in my opinion is the combination EA/PA. A PA with someone you have feelings for. You’re not just giving your body to them, you’re not just giving your emotions – you’re pretty much giving them ALL. 

I DO feel that there are levels to cheating. I know that a lot of people don’t agree, and that’s fine. That doesn’t mean that I think that any kind of cheating is acceptable. It’s not. But in my own personal opinion. I believe there are many different types of offenses that I would personally weigh differently should they happen to me. I will list them in order of weighted offense below as best I can:

1)	Online emotional affair with someone in either a different country or far enough across the country that the likelihood of meeting is small or next to impossible. I have a tendency to believe that these are the most forgivable because I don’t believe that you are falling in love with a “real” person, but rather a person who is only showing you what they want you to see. 
2)	Sexting with the above mentioned online AP
3)	Kissing a stranger (possibly someone you met in a bar or similar place)
4)	ONS with a stranger
5)	ONS with an ex lover/friend
6)	3-6 month physical affair with a coworker, friend, etc.
7)	Long term EA (6 months +)
8)	EA with an ex lover
9)	Combination EA/PA with a coworker, friend, etc. 



Obviously it’s hard to really lay it out in order of offense because they are all serious offenses, but in my opinion some things would be easier to move on from and forgive than others. It ALL hurts and it all causes damage, but for me personally – there ARE different levels.


----------



## Good Guy (Apr 26, 2016)

Rowan said:


> Oh, trust me, cheating men often behave in ways very similar to what you describe in the bold above. The resentment and thinly veiled contempt, the "my spouse is an incompetent idiot" thing where you can't do anything right, the coming home all revved up for sex but not actually for you, the gas lighting so you spend months/years trying to figure out what you're doing wrong so you can fix yourself and stop making your spouse so unhappy - none of those are gender specific. They're all pretty much pulled directly from the cheater's handbook.


Fair enough.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Posted in wrong thread.




How does one even do that??


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

LosingHim said:


> Hard to answer. Because a lot of times PA’s will involve emotion. Although, there are the PA’s that are strictly sex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




God I hope you are wrong here. :-(


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> How does one even do that??


Happens every once in a while.

As for how, I'm not entirely sure, but it probably has something to do w/ the confusion that comes from nursing a sinus headache and needing that second cup of coffee.

You staying dry over there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Happens every once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fortunately I stayed dry but 70% of the county i am in flooded. And that is just one of several. Homes, schools, businesses. 

It was catastrophic devastation. And i am not being overdramatic. We made it through Katrina and this was many many times worse. 

Imagine the entire contents of your house. Every appliance, furniture, clothes, cabinets, flooring, even the wall, put out in a wet pile at the curb on street. Add every house. Many tens of thousands. Add no insurance. Add your job flooded too. And your car. 

Many were rescued by boat or blackhawk helicopter. 

No insurance because the homes never flooded before and not in a fema designated flood zone. 

Anyone reading this. Get flood insurance.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> Fortunately I stayed dry but 70% of the county i am in flooded. And that is just one of several. Homes, schools, businesses.
> 
> It was catastrophic devastation. And i am not being overdramatic. We made it through Katrina and this was many many times worse.
> 
> ...


Up until a couple of years ago, I'd lived the majority of my life in the SETX area. Every May/June it flooded, but we never got water in our house. Came very, Very, VERY close every year, but it never happened.

Our neighbors, though, weren't so lucky. I'm talking about year-old carpet out on the curb nearly every year.

Everyone talks about Katrina, but no one talks about Rita.

Rita sucked.

So did Ike.

Glad you're safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> God I hope you are wrong here. :-(


Just me own personal "scale". It's hard to put a rank on something like that. And it may seem absurd to some. My husband ranks a PA over an EA. Just goes to show were all different, we all have different thresholds, ideas, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

LosingHim said:


> Just me own personal "scale". It's hard to put a rank on something like that. And it may seem absurd to some. My husband ranks a PA over an EA. Just goes to show were all different, we all have different thresholds, ideas, etc.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




It's the "possibly always" that has me concerned. I want, need, the thoughts to go away. I want to be free.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

They both suck ass for different reasons.

The only reason why I think your sister's husband is a bit more scum is that he "pretended" to love your sister enough to marry her. Rather than move on to plenty of other fish.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Up until a couple of years ago, I'd lived the majority of my life in the SETX area. Every May/June it flooded, but we never got water in our house. Came very, Very, VERY close every year, but it never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gustav sucked for me worse than Katrina. 

Which hurricane is worse? The one that hits your home. 

Which is worse, a PA or an EA? The one that hits your home.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> Gustav sucked for me worse than Katrina.
> 
> Which hurricane is worse? The one that hits your home.
> 
> Which is worse, a PA or an EA? The one that hits your home.


We evacuated for Gustav (about a month before Ike), but nothing came of it. Hell, it barely even rained.

In SETX, anyway.

A month later, though, Ike came on in and tore the place up.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> We evacuated for Gustav (about a month before Ike), but nothing came of it. Hell, it barely even rained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hurricanes are a weird natural disaster. When one is projected to hit your area, you just want it to go left or right but not towards you. So you end up "wishing" your neighbor gets it instead of you. Hit Mississippi. Hit SETX. Don't hit me. 

Just like cheating. Let cheating hit your neighbor or friend. Just don't let it hit me.


----------

